# Whose been watching Canada's JR team?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So who else has been doing this?


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

waves hand..i was up watching also.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

PVR! guess I don't need to watch it now though lol.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol spoiler alert


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Never missed a game this year. Actually, I haven't missed one in 20 years. Im a big supporter of the junior tourney. On a side note i have one for Nike's new commercial. If you want to take away hockey than you better take the tattoo off my chest.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

spoiled it for many people. thanks


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i've been staying up too... but last night was a great game! of course i would have loved to at least get the bronze, but damn if that wasn't a good game to watch. Anyone who sees this thread and pvr'd the game, watch it anyway, totally worth it!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh but anthony you might want to change the title cause i would have been choked too if i saw that before i had a chance to watch the outcome


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ooops, sorry for the spoiler. Was just too upset about the loss. Sorry for anybody who PVRed the game and plan to watch it at a reasonable hour. My bad.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol well this thread is like a big spoiler at this point haha. 
GO U.....oops better not finish that lol :bigsmile:


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Say it isn't so. USA wins gold. But, But, not the USA.. Sorry i had to, my in laws are yanks.


----------

